# 3 Gallon Shrimp Tank: Photo Update 05/29/11



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

i like the way you scaped it it looks great! good luck with it


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

this looks like a nice start


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't bury the java fern rhizome, it could rot and kill the plant.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

So should I just rest the plants on top of the gravel? What will hold them down.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

You can superglue the rhizome to a small rock or use cotton thread to tie it to a plant anchor(like they wrap around stem plants at the store).
It's a nice little tank- I can't wait to see how the LEDs go!


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

I made some "anchors" by super gluing together larger pieces of gravel and attaching thread to those. I plan to sink these into the gravel so they blend in so hopefully these will keep the ferns healthy. Also, does anyone have thoughts on my filter choice? It seems to be moving the water alot on the side it is on. The smaller shrimp seem to have a harder time swimming but not when they are on the gravel or holding anything really.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Mar 19, 2010)

Haha brilliant. Looks good!

Good looking simple scape!


----------



## greenbox (Feb 20, 2011)

I like what you did for plant anchors. With shrimp, snails and ottos you will have a super cleaning crew with nothing for them to clean. Have you considered replacing one of those with a betta or a couple of male endlers?


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

nice piece of driftwood


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

greenbox said:


> I like what you did for plant anchors. With shrimp, snails and ottos you will have a super cleaning crew with nothing for them to clean. Have you considered replacing one of those with a betta or a couple of male endlers?


I am still deciding on what fish to get. There seems to be a lot of schools of thought on a tank this small from "it can't support more than a betta" to the lady at the pet store with a 4 gallon tank filled with tetras, shrimp, bettas, etc... I also don't mind supplementing them with algae waffers or whatever.



dacrax07 said:


> nice piece of driftwood


Thanks! I spent quite a while digging through my local Pet Club's driftwood basket until I found one that had "the look".


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Aubzilla said:


> It's a nice little tank- I can't wait to see how the LEDs go!


Indirect sunlight for most of the day from the window, and keep LED on pretty much from 8am until I got to bed at Midnight. Java Moss and Ferns both have new growth after 5 days or so so that seems promising.

Still alot more ammonia than I would like, though the shrimp seem fine. Should I dose again with Safestart or something to get the cycle going again...?


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

The cycle will occur naturally, just let it do it's thing. Obviously, you'll want to do a water change when it gets too high(but that won't hurt the cycle).


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Yeah, going to do 40% change on Monday or Tuesday, the levels haven't gotten any worse in the last 3 or 4 days I have been keeping track of it.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have my Java Fern tied to a rock. It did not start growing for several months (3-4). I think tied onto wood it will root much faster if you are looking for quicker growth. Nice little tank!


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

I just noticed that you are in Sac! Have you joined SAPS(Sac Aquatic Plant Society)? There is a thread in the California board. And also the Yahoo group- http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sacaquaticplant/


----------



## stephenpence (Mar 5, 2010)

what type of LED fixture is that? i'm in the market, but haven't found one for my office tank quite yet..


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Not sure who makes it, but it came with the tank. It is 16w (according to what it says) and is an array of 16 LEDs (so likely 1 watt cree leds).


----------



## glndrifts (Jun 8, 2010)

that is an awesome piece of driftwood.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks about the DW! 

I did my first water change today after a little more than a week- 40% or so. I tried to get the water going in as close to the temperature that was already in the tank. I am sure this is the case with all changes, but my shrimp are PISSED. They really did not like this routine. I tried to remove and add water as gently as possible. Any tips to how I can make this easier on my fauna?


----------



## koldsoup (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow nice tank.

Mind telling me exactly what tank that is? My friend's been looking for nano tanks and yours looks great.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

It is a Marineland "Crescent 3" tank my wife picked up at Petsmart. However, I have seen an identical tank marketed under a different brand for sale at Costco...


----------



## greenbox (Feb 20, 2011)

2-Skinny said:


> Thanks about the DW!
> 
> but my shrimp are PISSED. They really did not like this routine.


I'm really curious how you can tell if a shrimp is pissed? My shrimp get very active after a water change but I think it is because of the smell of all the detritus being kicked up making them hungry.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Well , active is one way to phrase it. The two largest shrimp swim the most and they swam around the tank seemingly without purpose for 2 hours after the change. So perhaps that is how I interpreted it, they just weren't acting "normal".


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

First molt! I didn't see who did it, but all my shrimp are still there, the big one that looked opaque is clear now- so probably him. They are all having a shrimp-carapace buffet.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Curious on some feedback for my filter. Surface agitation is minimal as there is a noticable amount of iron-bacteria growth, but current is fair. All of my grass shrimp are able to swim out of the intake suction if they move a little too close, and they are able to move fine on the substrate, but I am wondering if I might be better off with a sponge filter.

Additionally, the heater that I have is rated for my size of tank but it seems to fluctuate ~3-4* between day and night, even though the ambient teperature in the house stays pretty much the same. Basically fluctuates between 72-73* and 76-77 degrees. Shrimp behavior does not seem to be affected by this and they continue to molt and stay active, I keep adjusting the heater to try and keep the water temperature at 74* which I feel is the right threshold for what I am doing. Would another type of heater be better or will my shrimp be fine with that fluctuation.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

2-skinny, great tank! I also have this same tank below my 10g. I'm eventually going to use it as a quarantine tank- but it's currently populated with a male Betta. NO plants yet.

Keep us up-to-date! I want to see how well the plants do with LEDs (I also read you have natural lighting to assist).

I'm planning on upgrading my lighting once I redo the tank.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

*Picture Update!!*

Picture Update:

The Java Ferns seem happy and have new growth, the Java Moss some has a lot of new growth and seems happy, others are brown and lame. Almost looks like the side closer to window moss is doing best, but it could be coincidence.


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

whisper looks bulky, why do you want it in there? the tank can run fine w/o circulation, as long as you dont add fish.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

It is rather bulky- and I am happy with the shrimp for now, but I would still like some filtration to keep the water clear of debris. Sponge filter time?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

well debris will settle if there is no filter. and you can just vacuum it out during each water change. a hidden sponge filter might be better than that black filter lol.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

True. Thing kinda looks like the Death Star...


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

indeed.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

Marina makes a slim filter- I have one on my 5gal betta tank and I love it. It's the s10. I don't use the cartridges they make for it though- I cut up some 20ppi foam, micron foam and I use a fluval carbon bag. I can upload pics if you'd like to see it.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3943444


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll check out that filter thanks!

Here are some updates on shrimp. Ammonia as I mentioned is at 0 ppm and these shrimp couldn't be happier or more active and the plants are showing alot of growth except the Java Moss which some is thriving some is dying...


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Got some discoloration on the Java Ferns... any recommendations on additives I should use?


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

any pics of discoloration? java moss does tend to discolor and die as it gets bigger and older. new leaves will grow. and maybe even babies.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

I use this filter on my tank (same exact tank as yours).

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9821

It's quiet, small, has adjustable water flow and gets the job done. Best of all, IT's CHEAP!! It comes with standard foam/poly foam filter pads- which is all I really use in my tank. I'm sure you could play around with filter media- as long as you don't block the water flow too much (as is the case with most HOB filters). 

I've never seen this filter in stores, just on-line.

Also, how are your java ferns discoloring? Does it look like some of the leaves are rotting? Brown spots? I've noticed when I start to have a leaf rot away- the plant is normally almost done sending out a runner. I just remove the leaf and separate the runner (when it's big enough).


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Upon closer inspection of the ferns, there are a few isolated small black/dark brown spots on some of the leaves, but I think the majority of the discoloration is algae as it is the same color algae appearing on the tank walls, gravel and filter. There was one spot on one fern leaf that had two small, dark brown "tendrils". Not sure what those are and I don't see them on any other leaves.




























I like the look of that filter, and think I will upgrade come pay day.

Also, I will be throwing two nerite snails in and am considering a Betta- will this be too much of a bio load?


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

I would say nay on the Betta. Betta fish may harass your shrimp (depending on the temperament of the Betta you add). I know some people have successfully kept the two together, but your tank doesn't seem to have a lot of places the shrimp could hide.

Bettas don't add much to the bioload. They are clean eaters and their food isn't messy either.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Neat tank!

You'll need a cover to keep the snails in. They will crawl out & be across the room before you know it.

Nerites can really move - I'll be watching mine & then glance away - few seconds later they are across the tank.

I agree on no betta. It's just too iffy. My first one would have been ok w/ other critters as he was very laid back.

But the last few I've had would have tried to eat ANYTHING else in the tank.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok! Waiting on the Betta until I get another tank. 

I did order that recommended filter.

As far as covered- the tank does have a cover bit it has small openings for cords/filter and then a port in the front for feeding- should that be enough to keep snails contained? How many will my tank support with 5 Ghost shrimp...? I was thinking 2...


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Regular moltings, new filter on the way, all shrimp active and mobile.

And this morning: Berries!!


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Lost another of my juvenile Glass Shrimp today :icon_cry:. He has been fine since I got him, and was active this morning... only thing I can think is he got sucked into the filter. Needless to say, I will be upgrading to something a bit more gentle...


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Got an Oto that moves to much to snap a good pic, and a Zebra Nerite snail. These two got the brown algae cleaned up in 2 days, the tank looks great! I am a little concerned the Nerite gets a little too cozy in the drift wood crevices but I guess if it can get in/ it can get out.


----------



## 2-Skinny (Feb 27, 2011)

Things are great! Leaving the light on 24/7 to accommodate the Nerite and Oto, but it is causing me to have to pick blackbeard algae in little clumps off the moss. Moss is out of control, and ferns are doing well. One thing I am curious about is the stained color of the water. Not sure if it is algae or tannins leaching from the wood. I put a carbon bag in the filter today so we will see if that helps clear it up. I really want a betta but am hesitant to mess with the equilibrium I have established here.


----------



## bighammer1956 (Feb 1, 2011)

On your question,you can slow your filter down by taking a pre filter and cutting it to fit over the intake and that should slow it down with the outflow,also keep the shrimp from being sucked into it.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good. I almost went with one of those tanks but got a 4g instead.


----------

